# Omg omg omg omg



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Did I mention, OMG????
> 
> Tito got a 3 point major today!
> 
> Once again expertly handled by Kate Batzner, Tito took WD over 22 other males for a 3 point major.


Wow!!!!! That is fantastic!!! Where are the pictures?


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Huge Congratulations!

That's some Christmas present!

Go, Tito Monster!​


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I had one taken at the show with Tito and Kate. Takes about 2 weeks to arrive 




my4goldens said:


> Wow!!!!! That is fantastic!!! Where are the pictures?


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

WTG "Tito Monster"!!!

I know you were pulled on whether you should get a professional handler a while back, and now you know it was a really good decision that you made.

Tito had it in him the whole time though


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And the whole story....
On the way there, Tito decided to vomit in my car. Of course, just before we got there. You'd think he could have waited until we GOT there, but NO. No idea what that was about, he doesn't normally get car sick although he used to when he was a puppy. 
So we get out of the car, and walk thru the slush and muck to the show site, which is a good 1/2 mile walk from the parking garage. I didn't take the shuttle because I was afraid he'd vomit again on the shuttle and the driver would NOT be pleased. Anyway, he (Tito, not the driver) made a big pile of soft poops while we were walking to the show site, so it's a good thing we didn't ride over. 
Not too worried, Tito gets loose poops a lot. So I go to give him a metronidazole, which I always carry with me, and of course....IT'S IN THE CAR !!!
So we trek BACK to the car. Thru the mud and slush.
Now we get back to the show site (luckily with lots of time to spare, I'm one of those chronically early people) and I take him over to his handler, Kate. The dog is mud up to his butt, snow on his back, and vomit caked all over one ear.
Here Kate, Tito's here......
SHEEESH.
First thing he did was start begging her for food, so I figured he was fine. Which, in fact, he was. 
So must have been a bit of car sickness.
Ya gotta love handlers!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Great job, Tito! Great work!!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Huge congrats! I've never owned anything that wouldn't be laughed out of the breed ring after one glance.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am SO excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome... just awesome.
:bowl: Way to go!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

WOW!!!! GREAT JOB!!! Congrats!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go, Tito and Kate


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks everyone! my feet are still not on the ground!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Huge Congrats!! :You_Rock_


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

*Hooray TITO!!*

:wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey: :wavey::wavey: ​


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Wonderful for you and Tito!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOOOOHOOOOO!! I so wish I could have been there to give big hugs and jump and down with you and Tito! How exciting!!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Holy bananas!!!! That is awesome. I am so very happy for you!! Congrats team Tito!!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

FANDAMTASTIC!!!!!!! YEA for Tito and Kate and you!!! Many congratulations coming from our house.. that deserves a toast.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Way to go Tito!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Conrats to you all.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So you better start getting serious about that field training so you can get Tito his VC! He certainly deserves it! He only needs a WC and it will be his.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

It's must have been so exciting/nerve racking to be ringside. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well it is about time! Way to go!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I had that exact same thought while driving home today!




Loisiana said:


> So you better start getting serious about that field training so you can get Tito his VC! He certainly deserves it! He only needs a WC and it will be his.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, it's not THAT bad, we only started showing over memorial day weekend, and haven't really shown much because we concentrate on obedience ! 
We did do ONE other show prior to Memorial Day, but it doesn't count. It was last Feb., us and 141 other goldens, just for fun.




GoldenSail said:


> Well it is about time! Way to go!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> LOL, it's not THAT bad, we only started showing over memorial day weekend, and haven't really shown much because we concentrate on obedience !
> We did do ONE other show prior to Memorial Day, but it doesn't count. It was last Feb., us and 141 other goldens, just for fun.


Really? That's encouraging, actually...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Barb, I don't remember is this Tito's first major, or does he have another one? How many points does he have now?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's his first one! My first one on my first show dog! 
He has 6 points now, but 3 of the hardest ones are out of the way 




DNL2448 said:


> Barb, I don't remember is this Tito's first major, or does he have another one? How many points does he have now?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is there going to be a repeat performance tomorrow?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Congratulations - how exciting!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

What awesome news! Hugs to Tito and grab a glass of the bubbly for you, as you sure deserve it too! 

Also, if Tito likes ginger snaps, you might want to pack some in your car and give him a cookie to help with the car sickness as another remedy. I have a friend who would give her show dog a small ginger snap--she said the ginger helped calm his stomach. Tito will need it for his next major!


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

huge CONGRATULATIONS from me and our gang! I am so thrilled for you - it is just wonderful. Thanks for the email letting me know too! 

Enjoy being up in the clouds - you will stay there for a while.

I remember that feeling with Bailey when she got her first major - that first major, first show dog feeling. It will remain in your heart every time you look at Tito, no matter what titles he gets - this day will always be special!

Love that boy dog and good luck tomorrow too!


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Wonderful news Barb!! Congratulations that first major is such a wonderful feeling!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, I don't expect Tito to place today. Today's judge doesn't favor Tito's "type" of dog.





DNL2448 said:


> Is there going to be a repeat performance tomorrow?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey, that ginger snap idea is a GREAT idea! I'm assuming it was car sickness, because I can't imagine what else it would be. But we do drive much longer distances, and he's never been bothered since he outgrew it at about 6 months old.
The only other thing I can figure is that a friend did me a favor and detailed my SUV, inside and out (for free!) and maybe the cleaning chemical smells bothered him??? I left the windows all open in the garage overnight last night. Hopefully he'll be okay on the drive today.




rappwizard said:


> What awesome news! Hugs to Tito and grab a glass of the bubbly for you, as you sure deserve it too!
> 
> Also, if Tito likes ginger snaps, you might want to pack some in your car and give him a cookie to help with the car sickness as another remedy. I have a friend who would give her show dog a small ginger snap--she said the ginger helped calm his stomach. Tito will need it for his next major!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words and good wishes. It's so awesome to have you guys to share this with! My family is very happy for me, but they don't really "get it".


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG is right  Major congratulations for Team Tito from CT. Wooo-eeeee


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

*WoooHoooo! 
Absolutely Titotastic!!!*


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Speaking of "not getting it", my DH, saw the little ribbons that I had so proudly displayed on the kitchen countertop. 
He picked up the purple one and said, "That's ALL you get??? This dinky little piece of ribbon??? Is it WORTH it?"
I told him, "you have no idea what that little piece of ribbon is worth to me!"


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

:nchuck::appl: *Congradulations Tito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

haha, i've dragged my DH to enough dog shows that he knows better than to say things like that 

congratulations!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Early Christmas present for you both! We're proud of you both!  
Pssst, ask hubby what dinky little ribbons HE has, lolol

:woot2: :woot2: GO TITO! :woot2: :woot2:​


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG!!! :--big_grin:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hahahahahahahaha!




moverking said:


> Pssst, ask hubby what dinky little ribbons HE has, lolol


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito wants to know if Oriana is impressed :



AmbikaGR said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG!!! :--big_grin:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

another Tito moment....(how could I NOT have a camera?????)
During the best of breed judging, which took a VERY long time, there was a really cute golden over on his back with his head in his handler's lap, she was sitting on the floor rubbing his tummy.
Yep, it was Tito!
(it was not his regular handler, BTW, she had a ring conflict!)


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Fantastic news! Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Big congratulations, Barb! You have done amazing things with Tito. I bet this was a very exciting moment!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to Team Tito and Tito's great handler! Now isn't that a wonderful present at this time of year?


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Ahhhh, Tito, so proud of you!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for all the kind words and good wishes. It's so awesome to have you guys to share this with! My family is very happy for me, but they don't really "get it".


30 years later and The Dogfather _still _doesn't... LOL He just says "So, _now _I don't have to worry about messing up their hair?" :bowl:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hahahahaha, the first thing my daughter said was, "NOW can I put his Christmas sweater on him???"
:



Pointgold said:


> 30 years later and The Dogfather _still _doesn't... LOL He just says "So, _now _I don't have to worry about messing up their hair?" :bowl:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am very late on this (been super busy) HUGE CONGRATS!!!! That is way way way exciting! I cannot wait until you get the picture posted! Go Team Tito!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Huge Congrats! Tito is on his way!!!!!!!!! Enjoy !!! 

I still think back on all Adi's wins, the ride she took me on! 9 years later!!!!!!*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's great! Good job!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW!!!!!! THAT IS SOOOO COOL!!!! An early Christmas gift from Tito-Man!!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Leave it to Onofrio to put their own twist on things--I never knew we could put either/or on owners! I once saw Onofrio report a puppy win Best Veteran in Sweepstakes--sheesh! 

But on a more serious note, I love it when the judging is soooo consistent--shows me the judges are looking all at the same thing--and coming up with the same decision. Tito was one of two Open dogs to be in the ribbons each day (the Owling dog was the other dog, and the Avalor dog was in the ribbons 2 out of the 3 days) Really nice job Team Tito!

1/W 11	ROSEWOOD LITTLE GIANT UD. SR415977/01. 03/10/2007. BREEDER: Lori E. Selof. By Schoolhouse Just In Time CD-Rosewood Forget Me Not. OWNER: Barbara *or *Christine Gibson. AGENT: Kate Batzner.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Do you always go check out the Onofrio results too? I'm a big nerd that way. I was actually upset last night because they still hadn't posted results from the weekend. Got up and looked at them this morning. And the show wasn't anywhere near me. I'm just looking up obedience results though.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I have my nerd ID too; I like to look at the results from across the country too and it is irritating to see how slow Onofrio is; MB-F is the best, as per the contract my breed club has with the all breed club the weekend of our Specialty, we must use MB-F and MB-F has the results up by midnight, the night of our show.

Rogers is going out of business--the Miami Cluster was held the long weekend of December 3 through 6 and the results were only posted a few days ago. Little organizations like Rogers just can't keep up.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's one of the things I was most pleased about....Tito was in the ribbons all days. That made me feel that his win wasn't just a "fluke" with some judge looking for something weird :



rappwizard said:


> Leave it to Onofrio to put their own twist on things--I never knew we could put either/or on owners! I once saw Onofrio report a puppy win Best Veteran in Sweepstakes--sheesh!
> 
> But on a more serious note, I love it when the judging is soooo consistent--shows me the judges are looking all at the same thing--and coming up with the same decision. Tito was one of two Open dogs to be in the ribbons each day (the Owling dog was the other dog, and the Avalor dog was in the ribbons 2 out of the 3 days) Really nice job Team Tito!
> 
> 1/W 11 ROSEWOOD LITTLE GIANT UD. SR415977/01. 03/10/2007. BREEDER: Lori E. Selof. By Schoolhouse Just In Time CD-Rosewood Forget Me Not. OWNER: Barbara *or *Christine Gibson. AGENT: Kate Batzner.


----------

